# 1 1/2" Jam Nut Wrench du joir



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 8, 2013)

in some of my work i run into relatively large and strange fasteners.
sometimes how machines are assembled will dictate how repairs and service are performed.
sometimes the use of special tools are a prerequisite to attempt some operations.
 sometimes you can copy a special tool, if you are lucky, from a drawing or picture. 
sometimes you have to wing it....
Which is what brings me to my point of sharing this story, i need a special jam nut wrench for a 1 1/2" nut.
the wrench had to be relatively short and very thin to avoid a week or so of disassembly, reassembly, retiming and readjusting
of a packaging system. the owners were desperate to get this machine operational as quickly as possible and requested my assistance.
 i loaded up the rig with all my ordinance ready for the battle. welders (stick,flux core,and mig), plasma cutter , and all my other normal battle gear.
when i got to the call, the tension was high to get it operational, like yesterday...
A couple cam followers had frozen and kept tripping the main motor breaker as a result.
one of the cam followers is difficult to get to, the other is impossible with a normal wrench without removing other assemblies.
i was able to change out the first follower in about an hour and a half, the second was going to be a challenge because the wrench i had was too thick and a few inches longer than i could get into the space.
i made my own wrench out of scraps i had on the truck, some stainless sheetmetal and a 3/4" x 3/8" hot rolled steel flat and my lincoln stainless mig set up...
 a couple pictures.








after assembling Frankensteins' wrench, i went back to work on getting the last follower out.
it was a PITA, but eventually i got it.
 it cost them a few hours OT for me and i get to keep the wrench for another time.

sometimes the tools you make are the right tools.
thanks for reading, feel free to post your inventions and tooling solutions.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Aug 8, 2013)

It's beautiful AND ugly!  



Bernie


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, you seldom get to charge for the full week of labor that you saved. I always make sure I am well compensated when I do something like that though, and make sure the right people understand what I did FOR THEM.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 8, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Unfortunately, you seldom get to charge for the full week of labor that you saved. I always make sure I am well compensated when I do something like that though, and make sure the right people understand what I did FOR THEM.



Thanks for commenting Tony and Bernie!

I get the pleasure and honor of being the first one called after bailing these customers out time and again.
they seem to trust my judgments a lot more after i get them out of a pickle.
 on the next call i'll probably be just left alone to do what i do without interference.

Making dead machines pump out product is what i do, and iv'e worked very hard to gain my reputation. 

a lot of my job consists of thankless work that i must derive my own pleasures from other than just a paycheck.

I believe i enjoy the challenges and repairs that make other people pull their hair out and want to quit or even not attempt repair in the first place.

For me the money is secondary to making the system operational,
 but if i make money in the process , that's a bonus!!


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 8, 2013)

I am much the same. I derive immense pleasure from doing the impossible, and I generally am given the freedom to do whatever is needed to get the job done. It's not all about the money, but it sure helps!


----------

